# sheep for meat and grass maintenance



## Hillsvale (Nov 5, 2009)

Good afternoon

We are in the process of fencing our property and are interested in goats and sheep for meat and grass maintenance... we won't be buying the babies until the spring but need to research what breeds to purchase.

What is the best breed for our purposes? (I have posted the same under goat forum)

Thanks all.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 5, 2009)

Any of the meat breeds will be fine. They all eat the same things, in the same way. Watch the stocking density if you use the efficient improved breeds, at least until you get the pasture quality to where you want it. You don't need goats unless you have brush. If so, any breed will do, but Boers are the only decent meat breed.


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, Boers for goats and any meat sheep will do.  I personally like the hair breeds, as I don't have any use for the wool, and they seem to do better without too much interference from humans.

There is a new breed being developed in America right now called Royal Whites that combines the attributes of hair sheep with the size of the more traditional meat breeds.  But no shearing necessary.  Unfortunately, this breed is pretty pricey.

The hair breeds are less fuss and easiest to keep....no shearing, no docking of tails, very little hoof, parasite, disease, birthing, mothering problems.  

I have St. Croix/Katahdin cross ewes and they have been trouble free, fun to have, easy keepers.  Can't wait to see how they do with birthing and mothering!

Here's a great link about the hair breeds:


http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/hairsheep.html

ETA:  Also, hair sheep have less lanolin, so they don't stink like wool breeds and don't use their nutrition towards wool growth.  Consequently, their meat has a more mild flavor and brings $.10 more on the pound around these parts!


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 6, 2009)

wow thanks for the info... the less smell the better as our dogs have cornered the market on that! lol

I will look into hair breeds


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 6, 2009)

No prob!  Hey....welcome to the forum!   

My sheeples smell sort of like horses.....sweet, barnyard/fresh hay smell.  I love that smell!


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks for the welcome... if we ever get past dial up I may be around more!...

My dogs got hit by a skunk about 6 weeks ago so every time they get damp.... phew! lol

I will love all the critters smell or not! I just hope they become what we plan and not pets... lol

We are still planning... I try and be smart about our babies and want to do right by them while they are around!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't plan for pets but mine have become quite the nuisance around here......follow me everywhere and practically knock me down for treats of squash, cucumbers, etc.    They were so flighty when I got them that I can hardly believe they are the same animals....and I don't spend a lot of time babying them, either.  These hair breeds are just docile and sweet.

The great thing is~I didn't have to mow my orchard or lawn once all spring/summer/fall and it looks like a neatly manicured, green oasis.   My old John Deere LOVES these sheep!


----------

